
Show HN: Remove mentions of 2016 Elections from your browser - anton_tarasenko
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/elections-filter/affempeipilpnpmhfgomiooonfjahoij
======
fiatjaf
Do you think you're going to solve the problem by hiding from it?

~~~
dkopi
If you think the problem is political posts and arguments taking up much of
your attention and diverting you from your family, career and personal
happiness - yes.

